# My homemades



## slingashot (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Guys, Here is everything have made so far. Have to make everything cos everything blowgun related is totally banned down here.

Would love to order some darts from the States but don't think they would get through customs !! Never mind, good fun making your own, especially now I have go to the next step in dart making as the ones I use get unstable after about 8 mtrs. It is fun to watch them veer off in any direction they feel though !!

Anyway, the blowguns are all aluminium tubing with 16mm outer and 13mm bore. I made a 3ft, 4ft and 5ft and mainly use the 4ft one.

Decided to camo them up a bit to make them look cooler than plain aluminium.

All the darts I've made are nail darts, except for the bamboo skewer ones !! But will be looking to make better ones for 10mtr and 15mtr distances.

Again, thank you all for sharing your tips and advice which I have gleaned from this forum.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like a great collection.

If the dart shafts and cones were to ship separate at different times then you would receive a shipment of wire and plastic pieces for craft making.


----------



## slingashot (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks Treefork, I have given that idea some thought before - maybe a last resort if I can't make any decent darts myself !!

Here are my latest efforts using golf tees, coat hanger wire and duct tape !!


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Those look very good. Nice and straight.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Never seen golf tee's like those before but I'm not a golfer so........... Nicely done wth the darts. Although coat hanger wire is very heavy and not the best to use. Nails work well for shafts (be sure to cut the heads off) as well as piano wire (my personal favourite) and although I've not yet had the chance to try it yet.......flag wire is supposed to work well, bicycle spolkes, umbrella ribs. Bicycle spoks are probably the easiest to get ahold of for free most times if you get friendly with the local bike shop. Just ask for their broken wheels and take them out yourself or dumpster dive for them when the shop is closed.


----------



## slingashot (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey Teach, thanks for the advice, I agree that coat hanger wire is a little heavy but it's all I had to play with at the time. Bicycle spokes are on my list, when I next go the city. Never thought of umbrella ribs and I'll have to try piano wire now - Another trip to Ebay sometime I think !! Made some mandrels (1 1/2" and 2") today to try and make uniform duct tape cones and will probably use nails with them to see how accurate I am with them - Want to be accurate to 10mtrs at least !!


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Those mandrels will take a lot of the guess work out of the equation as to whether or not things are all the same. Good on ya. You could also use those mandrels with milk jug plastic for repeatability.


----------



## slingashot (Jun 29, 2014)

Took your advice and now have to buy the wife a new umbrella LOL !! Here are my latest creations using the umbrella ribs and I like them. Will be going for that 10mtr badge soon, hopefully !!


----------



## motionless715 (Apr 24, 2017)

I make all mine out of wood dowel rods for the guns and duct tape for the cones. Also make my mouthpieces and quivers on a wood lathe


----------

